# New SVS Ultra Speakers are Now Shipping



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Check out the new SVS Ultra Speakers*


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was curious if there is anyone out there yet that can comment on their new Ultra speakers. They look exciting, and I would be interested if I didn't just buy the entire M series line from SVS. I have been left not wanting anything after the M series. They are so awesome. I am just curious if anyone is having the same experience with the Ultras yet.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Do you think anyone might be doing a review on the new ultra speakers? I am really curious if they blend well with the M series. I bought some MBS speakers that I would like to try with the new ultra center channel.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm really curious to read reviews on these. They look beautiful!


----------

